# Mc Vay Minuet



## makogirl (Oct 16, 2014)

new member from Quebec, 
first.. excuse my english cause french is my first language .. 

I have been sailing for ever but its been a while since I got on a boat. 
I miss sailing. I am looking for a daysailer with no cabin and a swing keel. 18-22 feet, classic , wood if possible. I am not very familiar with day boat brand and I need advices.. I failed in love with a Mc vay Minuet but didn't find any for sell.

any link ? any ideas ? thanks for helping


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

How about a Lightning?



http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=2913

Or for a bit more excitement, maybe a Fireball??

http://www.fireball-international.com/


----------



## makogirl (Oct 16, 2014)

good effort but its too wet and too sport,,
I sailed for so may years a laser, a catamaran and this time is over, I need to stay dry and sial more of a sunday family ride ,  give another try !


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

OK... not wood, but maybe a swing keel Tanzer 22 or a San Juan 21?

Do you want to do any weekending? or just daysailing?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

A Drascombe Lugger fits your requirements and there may be a few in your part of the world:

Drascombe.org | A resource for N. American Drascombe? enthusiasts


----------



## makogirl (Oct 16, 2014)

hi again,

I forgot to say... NO CABIN. the tanzer and the San Juan 21 has a cabin.
in fact its just for day sailing on my lake near the house. the lake has 3 miles x 4 miles.
thanks for advices,


----------



## makogirl (Oct 16, 2014)

wow,, but honestly, I wouldn't know how to rig and sail it, and its really to fancy and expensive.. I just need a day boat, stay dry with good performance and style.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

How much money do you want to spend? How important is it that the boat be of wood?

If F/G is acceptable how about a Viking 22?

EDIT:never mind.. you want a swing keel/centerboard.....

Maybe rare and hard to find, but the Hartley Trailer Sailers might be a good fit, they come in various lengths, TS-16 has an open covered area forward, it's a beamy, multichine plywood hull, a stable, dry boat.


----------



## makogirl (Oct 16, 2014)

it still have a cabin, wood looks more classic, 
I did look for the hunter 170, 

but...its my second choice... Its okay but I do prefer the sloop style, 
I am not in a rush, I will be watching for it..


----------



## makogirl (Oct 16, 2014)

I want to spend more or less 5,000 $

check it out !!! I would of bought this boat for sure !

mcvayminuet on wordpress.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Pretty... but it's a fixed keel, not a centerboard/swing keel.. So if that's OK you may have more luck finding a Viking 22 as I suggested before.

Viking 22 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

I have never sailed one myself but have seen them sail and have spoken with some owners. IMHO it would be a good boat for your needs as expressed.
They are well built, stable and sail well. You may get some spray in a chop but it is after all a small boat.
Good luck finding one - I have seen some for sale on kiji Ont. and NB. Canada.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

How about a real adventure while you wait out the winter - Chesapeake light craft northeastern dory.
John


----------

